# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Viestiketjujen sivut

## Nak

Tuli mieleen että onko foorumilla mahdollista muuttaa sivujen 'näyttämistä'?

Nyt kun esim. Hsl alueella tulee havaintoja kun sieniä sateella ja sivu vaihtuu aika nopeasti uuteen niin itseä ainakin kiinnostaa lukea ne edellisetkin sivut.

Nyt foorumilla näkee ketjujen sivut näin 12345...9
mutta helpottakseen myös vanhojen sivujen lukemista se voisi olla esim. 123...789

----------


## mlahdenm

> Nyt kun esim. Hsl alueella tulee havaintoja kun sieniä sateella ja sivu vaihtuu aika nopeasti uuteen niin itseä ainakin kiinnostaa lukea ne edellisetkin sivut.


Itse ainakin käytän toimintoa "Mene ensimmäiseen uuteen viestiin", eli klikkaan viestiketjun otsikon edessä olevaa pientä sinistä palloa jossa kaksi nuolta alaspäin. Näin pääsen suoraan ensimmäiseen uuteen viestiin ko. ketjussa. 

Tuon jälkeen riittää lukea ko. sivun viestit ja siirtyä mahdollisille seuraaville sivuille kunnes on saanut luettua ketjun kaikki viestit. Ja sitten vaan klikataan selaimen back-nappia niin monta kertaa että päästään takaisin uusien viestin listaan. Ja lukemisen aloitan tietysti klikkaamalla "Uudet viestit" -linkkiä yläpalkista sisäänkirjautumisen jälkeen. Uusien viestien lukeminen ei juuri helpompaa voisi olla.

----------


## Nak

> Itse ainakin käytän toimintoa "Mene ensimmäiseen uuteen viestiin", eli klikkaan viestiketjun otsikon edessä olevaa pientä sinistä palloa jossa kaksi nuolta alaspäin. Näin pääsen suoraan ensimmäiseen uuteen viestiin ko. ketjussa. 
> 
> Tuon jälkeen riittää lukea ko. sivun viestit ja siirtyä mahdollisille seuraaville sivuille kunnes on saanut luettua ketjun kaikki viestit. Ja sitten vaan klikataan selaimen back-nappia niin monta kertaa että päästään takaisin uusien viestin listaan. Ja lukemisen aloitan tietysti klikkaamalla "Uudet viestit" -linkkiä yläpalkista sisäänkirjautumisen jälkeen. Uusien viestien lukeminen ei juuri helpompaa voisi olla.


Kiitos vinkistä en tiennytkään tuota

----------


## antti

Ehdotan tällaista: Kohtaan "joukkoliikenneuutiset" jaettaisiin kahtia eli pääkaupunkiseutu (HSL-alue) ja muu kuin pääkaupunkiseutu. Tässä kerran oli uutisena että linja 10 poikkeusreitillä ja vasta viestin luettuani selvisi että kyse olikin Tampereen kymppilinjasta eikä Hesan samannumeroisesta raitsikasta.

----------


## sm3

> Ehdotan tällaista: Kohtaan "joukkoliikenneuutiset" jaettaisiin kahtia eli pääkaupunkiseutu (HSL-alue) ja muu kuin pääkaupunkiseutu. Tässä kerran oli uutisena että linja 10 poikkeusreitillä ja vasta viestin luettuani selvisi että kyse olikin Tampereen kymppilinjasta eikä Hesan samannumeroisesta raitsikasta.


Siinä on edessä "VR" tai "HSL" taikka "TJ" joka kerttoo minkä alueen tai yhtiön uutisesta on kyse. VR on VR:n uutinen. HSL on HSL alueen uutinen ja TJ Tampereen. Ne ovat siinä ennen linkkiä. Esim: 


> TJ*:* Poikkeuksia asiakaspalvelun aukioloissa


 Tämä on Tampereen alueen uutinen, koska siinä on TJ edessä.

----------

